# Anyone using a Meyer Path Pro?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Just curious if any one is using a Meyer Path Pro and you opinions. When angled does it throw snow up and over the bank on longer runs? Is there much blow back over the blade when pushing with any speed?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sqdqo

I don't have any info on the Meyer plow but from your other post's

I was wondering have you seen the Side Wing Plow on the Polaris on the ATV with Plows Pics thread? I think its in the last ten pages or so.

or due a search for Wing plows in the ATV section there's been a couple posted up over the years.

wondering if something like that would help you out in your plowing problems.

good luck sublime out.


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Sublime, thanks for your replies. I need to be able to lift and throw the snow as the banks are getting high.



sublime68charge;1791238 said:


> sqdqo
> 
> I don't have any info on the Meyer plow but from your other post's
> 
> ...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how about this?










page 57 of atv plows with pics thread


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

I've never seen that on an atv. I believe the snow is too heavy for a unit like that on an atv . I need a tall blade with a good curl to lift and throw the snow.

QUOTE=sublime68charge;1791397]how about this?










page 57 of atv plows with pics thread[/QUOTE]


----------

